# الدراسة الفنية والاقتصادية لانشاء معمل انتاج مسحوق التنظيف



## عثمان الراوي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذه الدراسة تم اعدادها منذ سنوات خلت عسى ان تفيد

 انشاء الله​


----------



## هادي كيم (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي عثمان


----------



## قليتان (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور كان ودي من زمان اعرف عن هذه الصناعة


----------



## salamjanabi (26 مارس 2012)

*مشكور و تسلم
و ان شاء الله ربي يوفقك
*


----------



## yyamenn (26 مارس 2012)

*شكرا لك اخي *


----------



## عبد السلام1000 (2 أبريل 2012)

احسنت وبارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## الشيمي علي (14 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا لك اخي *​


----------



## me1212 (19 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا لك اخي *​


----------



## idriss aslouj (16 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
استاذ اريد منك بعض التوضيحات بخصوص مشروع إنتاج حامض السلفونيك...هل انه الكبريت الذي ذكرته في دراسة الجدوى الأقتصادية والفنية لإنشاء مشروع إنتاج حامض السلفونيك نحصل عليه ك مادة خام ثم يتم تحويله ضمن المشروع للحصول على حامض الكبريتيك او يتم شراء هذا الاخير مباشرة...مع الشكر


----------



## Khudhair Chem (12 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم 
شكرأ على الدراسة الرائعة لمشروع المنظفات السائلة , 
هل يمكن الحصول على دراسة لانتاج المنظفات السائلة ؟ 
وهل يمكن التواصل مع حضرتك عبر السكايب eng.kud
تحياتي


----------



## مجاهد توتى (28 مارس 2016)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور علي هذا التنوير .


----------



## mohamed sigma (3 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

